# employing people with tattoo's



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess i'm a like bit old fashioned with having my workers always wear white painters overalls and a clean presentation. They represent my business so I insist on a certain dress code on the job.
Just had a young guy apply for a position with my company as a painter. Unfortunately he was covered in tattoo's with both arms covered all the way down to his wrists. I insisted he wear a long sleeved shirt during working hours and explained my dress code. He was agreeable and started work today.

What do you think about tattooed workers representing your business working at clients homes ?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You don't have to hire anyone you don't want to!! I would rather have a guy with tattoos over an employee who smokes, but that is just me. I like your long sleeves proposal, tattoos do have a certain negative stigma even though they are very common to see.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I have tattoos!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I have tattoos!


I do too


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

thats fair enough, but do you cover them with a shirt when you are bidding a job ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would rather hire a guy/lady covered in tattoos than one that brags he spent time in prison. We did hire 2 guys there spent time in prison. they kept talking about being there like it was no big deal, they didn't last long. I know penty of people with tattoos I would hire if we needed help. The way I look at it is as long as it is not some curse words or gang tattoo I wouldn't make them cover up. We also don't make any one wear whites unless they want to, I wear jeans almost every job I am alot more comfortable in them.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I get tons of job when I show my tattoo to the HO


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The decoration of the skin with tattoos or piercings and the perceived impression on customers has been discussed previously here on PT.

There are strong feelings. 

Here on PT you will find many who are any combination of: tattooed, clean of ink, concerned about impression, not concerned, want tat's covered (even their own), don't think it's an issue, etc.

The only thing a boss should be concerned about is the professionalism of a worker, and you may think tat's are part of that, many do not.

You should also be cognizant of the impression you want to portray to your customers/clients. If clean skin is a part of that portrayal, make sure that all workers understand. 

It would be real nice if you could feel out each potential customer and dress accordingly.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had lots of guys with tat's work for me with no issue from h.o. some even liked them. I had one guy start for me in the winter so his tat's were covered but when it warmed up and I saw the swastika that had to be covered.He said it was something stupid he did when he was younger.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

If the tattoos are tasteful thats alright to me, I mean tattoos are so common now right. But when you start getting the full sleeves of chains and guns on the hand and THUG LIFE across their knuckles, then I think I would have to pass.. Not that they are bad people or bad painters just I am trying to build a certain image and that image would go against what I am aiming for.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

I would have to fire myself :whistling2:
We've worked in many nice homes and i get a lot of referrals and i think most ho want a quality paint job. 

Just 2 weeks ago we bid a 4,500 sf home in Celebration a high dollar town built by Disney. We were the highest bidder but still got the job, the other 2 companies where well know companies but the ho said they liked me, felt i was detailed in my estimate & liked that i took the time to discuss their needs.

The tattoo's don't really shock the ho but when they see my crew of woman painters there surprised. They love the work, skill & professionalism and we get a lot of happy customers :thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

What about these guys?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> What about these guys?


can you imagine waking up hung over and seeing THAT ???


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

All I want to know is, what qualifies this thread to be in the "Green Painting Practices" forum?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

your right, I accidentally put this in the wrong forum. Can someone move it to general painting discussion please ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian C said:


> your right, I accidentally put this in the wrong forum. Can someone move it to general painting discussion please ?


yes I can and yes I did


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

The tier of clients that would be offended by tattoos and i still consider the job,will be paying me enough to make me not care about their prejudice


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If they are good, respectful and productive, I could care less.

You probably have more of an issue than your customers.

Disclaimer: I have tattoos.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I think maybe 25 years ago ink may have seemed more rebellious, and offensive. 

I am 28 and have more friends with ink, than without. I think tattoo's have become more about expressive art, than flaming skulls and tombstones. People express themselves differently, and I can see how a homeowner may be offended, but at the same time I have grown up with so many people with ink, that I would probably not even notice the tattoo. Obviously full sleeves, and neck/face tattoos are a bit much for my preferance, I would not see it as enough not to hire a qualified painter. 

Like the OP stated though, A lot of our jobsites I would probably request they cover them (residential repaints) but any NC work or remodels, where there is no direct contact with homeowners, I would gladly let them wear a company T.

As most topics on PT go, you will find a different opinion for every member here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Brian C said:


> thats fair enough, but do you cover them with a shirt when you are bidding a job ?


I wear long sleve t's, I get what your saying. personally I dont care, come to think of it I have had more problems with non tatted employees than tatted employees. 

I think its cool when your dealing with business suit guy, you go to lunch to find out he is sleved on both arms as he rolls up his selves to eat.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe ink is more common in the States than Oz... It seems like everyone has ink here, Yale to jail....


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

The best advice I ever heard was if you have to get a tattoo get a calendar at least it serves some purpose for a year. I do a lot of work for the elderly so I would not hire someone covered but a couple yeah.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a lot of tatoos but can't see them unless i take my shirt off


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my personal objection of getting one is that they are kind of permanent.

I can only imagine having gotten something fairly radical when I was twenty and then just shaking my head every day now that I'm 63. 

i didn't get married at 20 cause I knew I wasn't ready for a permanent commitment. 

Can you divorce a tattoo ? :no:


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I guess i'm a like bit old fashioned with having my workers always wear white painters overalls and a clean presentation. They represent my business so I insist on a certain dress code on the job.
> Just had a young guy apply for a position with my company as a painter. Unfortunately he was covered in tattoo's with both arms covered all the way down to his wrists. I insisted he wear a long sleeved shirt during working hours and explained my dress code. He was agreeable and started work today.
> 
> What do you think about tattooed workers representing your business working at clients homes ?


Nothing wrong with tattoos!To each his own.As a business owner I have not been turned down a job due to my tattoos.I paint a lot of very high end homes.As long as the employee can paint in a professional matter and can actually show up for work I'm all for it.Just my 2cents.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I have employed many guys with tattoos. I think it is the content of the tat that makes me say no. I have been educated by several of these employees. Some of the image have deep significance to them as people. They often represent milestone, relationships, deaths, anniversaries, etc.

I would tend to not hire the guys with them on their face or neck. Not judging...but something about that specifically seem unprofessional. Don't really have a good reason. 

Two of the friendliest men I have ever met had some crazy looking tats on their arms. They were consistently the favorite with my customers.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

So many of you won't hire a tattoo painter ...
You say you have a company image to uphold .... great

But how many of you run a background check on employees?

We do and you would be surprised at some of the clean cut people record and how would a ho feel having thief, drug dealer or worst a sex offender 

That why we run a background check instead just looking at someone and judging them 

Our customers know that our workers have passed a background check and they like the fact we care enough to do this

So who would you want in your home ... a tattooed painter with a clean record or a clean cut painter with a criminal record

The wise choice ... BACKGROUND CHECK


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> So many of you won't hire a tattoo painter ...
> You say you have a company image to uphold .... great
> 
> But how many of you run a background check on employees?
> ...


Great advice. Definitely something to think about. 

However, image is important. Frankly, we don't control our HO's judgements. Protecting ones "image" is important.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaint,Correct me if I'm wrong, but those who hesitate about inked employees are coming from a perception of what their customers will have, not a valuation as an employer.


And you are absolutely correct, a background check is SO much more important than physical appearance


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am encouraged to see, that even here in uptight New England, the attitude toward tats is becoming way more accepting, almost to the point of being a non-issue


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have just one tattoo. It has actually gotten me a few jobs and even out of a speeding ticket once. It's a simple tattoo but I'm proud to wear it.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I have just one tattoo. It has actually gotten me a few jobs and even out of a speeding ticket once. It's a simple tattoo but I'm proud to wear it.
> 
> Pat


I'm picturing a butterfly on your azz....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm picturing a butterfly on your azz....


lol, nope - it's just 4 letters.

Pat


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> lol, nope - it's just 4 letters.
> 
> Pat


 
OSHA? :jester:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> lol, nope - it's just 4 letters.
> 
> Pat


I reckon it's not "PAT" then...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

has a U and C in it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> has a U and C in it.


Marine?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am guessing USMC


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep  Got it right after boot camp.

Pat


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> has a U and C in it.


I'm guessing an M and an S as well?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> my personal objection of getting one is that they are kind of permanent.
> 
> I can only imagine having gotten something fairly radical when I was twenty and then just shaking my head every day now that I'm 63.
> 
> ...


Jeez, Arch, you're OLD. That may explain the crankiness. I hope I'm not that way when I get to be that age.



In three weeks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

USMC is a tat that could land a job, the ones running up the neck not as likely.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> USMC is a tat that could land a job,


it's also one you will NEVER regret :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I had plans to get the full emblem - eagle, anchor and globe but I got robbed by a freaking hooker and had to settle for the just the letters. .

Don't ask, I was only 18 at the time.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pat, you brought up a great point, 

I don't see how ANYone could get a bad impression of someone with a military service tattoo. 

Although I am sure the fly boys in WW II had some pretty racey ones :whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep - totally agree

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I had plans to get the full emblem - eagle, anchor and globe but I got robbed by a freaking hooker and had to settle for the just the letters. .
> 
> Don't ask, I was only 18 at the time.
> 
> Pat


Lets here the rest of that story. Did you get your moneys worth out of the hooker?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Lets here the rest of that story. Did you get your moneys worth out of the hooker?


No - I got nothing 

Pat


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

epretot said:


> Great advice. Definitely something to think about.
> 
> However, image is important. Frankly, we don't control our HO's judgements. Protecting ones "image" is important.


 Your 100% right ... image is everything and you could lose that image real fast if you hired the wrong person. That's why a background check is important to me, i also find that ho love the fact we do this

And yes i agree a distasteful tattoo won't help your image. My are upper arm and most of my crew are woman with no tats

For me i try for my company image:
Whites ... good image 
No smoking ... 
No cussing, music or phone calls in customers homes


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> No - I got nothing
> 
> Pat


Better than VD


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Better than VD



That came later when I was in the Philippines 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> That came later when I was in the Philippines
> 
> Pat


Olongapo?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

"Massage? Massage EXTRA"? 

Did you go in THAT door?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I spent three weeks at Subic Bay with the army on my reserve annual training. I had one night in Olongapo that I'm not to proud of.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> "Massage? Massage EXTRA"?
> 
> Did you go in THAT door?


With that, I hope we can bring this thread to a happy ending....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep that's the place. Had some great times there in Subic bay.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I spent three weeks at Subic Bay with the army on my reserve annual training. I had one night in Olongapo that I'm not to proud of.


I hear ya, but when you right it off as the complete experience I would bet you would not have changed a thing.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Yep that's the place. Had some great times there in Subic bay.
> 
> Pat


Them was some crazy nights. Nuff said.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I hear ya, but when you right it off as the complete experience I would bet you would not have changed a thing.
> 
> Pat


I agree Pat. My past has made me the man I am today. I'm glad it's in the past, but I'm good with who I am as a man now.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I agree Pat. My past has made me the man I am today. I'm glad it's in the past, but I'm good with who I am as a man now.


Yep same here.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I agree Pat. My past has made me the man I am today. I'm glad it's in the past, but I'm good with who I am as a man now.





PatsPainting said:


> Yep same here.
> 
> Pat


You two done tongue bathing each other yet? I feel dirty.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Great, half of the PT audience is on a flight to Pubic Bay or whereever right now.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

I think some ink can be tasteful ( or alot if it's under clothing), but I think it's what the customer perceives it to be that can matter most. 
It's just part of the overall image you want to present to a customer.

And by extension, how does anyone feel about having any employee represent your company that has spiked blue hair and lip, nose and eye rings? Would that be in the same category as excessive ink?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

eews said:


> I think some ink can be tasteful ( or alot if it's under clothing), but I think it's what the customer perceives it to be that can matter most.
> It's just part of the overall image you want to present to a customer.
> 
> And by extension, how does anyone feel about having any employee represent your company that has spiked blue hair and lip, nose and eye rings? Would that be in the same category as excessive ink?


I think I've mentioned this in earlier threads, but I was struck by this at a Contractors' Lunch hosted by one of the recent victims of SW (a former regional paint company). I looked around and realized that I'd be unsure about letting 90% of the guys there (and about 75% of the women) work in my house if I weren't home. As a group of tradespeople, we're a pretty sketchy-looking bunch. Dirty, torn workclothes (some of which may have been whites at one time); a fair amount of facial metal of various types; generally unkempt appearance; and, yes, lots of visible ink.

Is it unfair to judge a person solely on appearance? Certainly, but it's also reality. Based solely on outward appearance, many potential clients will make assumptions about the degree of care that a painter will take on their project. Those assumptions may be incorrect, but they can have real impact.

As somebody told me years ago, "If you're going to move in the Real World, you need to make Real World moves."


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> I think I've mentioned this in earlier threads, but I was struck by this at a Contractors' Lunch hosted by one of the recent victims of SW (a former regional paint company). I looked around and realized that I'd be unsure about letting 90% of the guys there (and about 75% of the women) work in my house if I weren't home. As a group of tradespeople, we're a pretty sketchy-looking bunch. Dirty, torn workclothes (some of which may have been whites at one time); a fair amount of facial metal of various types; generally unkempt appearance; and, yes, lots of visible ink.
> 
> Is it unfair to judge a person solely on appearance? Certainly, but it's also reality. Based solely on outward appearance, many potential clients will make assumptions about the degree of care that a painter will take on their project. Those assumptions may be incorrect, but they can have real impact.
> 
> As somebody told me years ago, "If you're going to move in the Real World, you need to make Real World moves."


" Tattoos" Welcome to the real world!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Yep that's the place. Had some great times there in Subic bay.
> 
> Pat



yah, and I bet all you guys called it *SUB*ic Bay. sure. RIGHT !


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It looks to me that tats, piercings, and other personal appearances go hand in hand with attire that project a company image. 

Some companies go for the relaxed independent look, some strive for the "guys in ties" look. 

we all know how one looks has NOTHING to do with the quality of work, but it is a business owners prerogative to have a dress code. 

It happens everywhere:


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

...but I'm guessing she'll want McRibb week off...


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Personally, if I'm out to eat with the family and the waitress or waitor comes over with their eye and lip pierced and a tattoo down their neck I'm sorry, but I'm not eating their and the owner is getting a letter. Even if it is acceptable by company standards.

If some guy I hired is working on my roof and his helper has piercings and/or tattoos all over which MAY scare my daughter, or make my wife nervous when I'm not home, he's off the job.

I myself have a tattoo, on my upper right arm with my daughters name where it is always concealed easily by a short sleeve shirt. I firmly believe you get one chance to make a good impression, and if that profession is dealing with the public then you should portray yourself in a way the company deems fit. You may be the best at your profession, but if you can't look professional when appropriate then I for one wouldn't hire you. The way you are perceived by your customer is too important, noone ever made someone uncomfortable or offended anyone by looking persentable.

A famous exception is Paul Teutel Sr. from TV's American Chopper. Wildly successful, tattoo's plentiful and it fit's his industry. Would you expect to see a bunch of clean cut tidy shirts in a bike shop, probably not. Their is a time and place for expressing yourself, and it is up to ourselves to create the image we want to put forth and be perceived as. If your convictions are strong enough that you will accept not being hired from some ink on your face, then go for it. We are in America, and it is our freedom.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you. someone feels the same way as I do. Its when your working at an elderly old couples home, I think tattoos are inappropriate and should be covered over.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a guy with tattoos all down his arms. We were working in a home repairing water damage from a roof leak. My guy usually wears sleeves, but he happened to have a t-shirt on. She looked at him a little uneasy at first, but I wasn't concerned just let him do his thing. He hit her with his million dollar smile and polite manners, and she was a ball of putty in his hands. We were left alone for the entirety of the job, and they were very satisfied.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I see both sides. But I do think that getting up and walking out of a restaurant because of a piercing is pretty extreme.and a letter to the owner? What about people with greasy hair and nasty teeth that grosses me out. Especially in the food business I think in todays age its ok to have some tattoos but I also see that face tats can scare off a customer.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Personally, if I'm out to eat with the family and the waitress or waitor comes over with their eye and lip pierced and a tattoo down their neck I'm sorry, but I'm not eating their and the owner is getting a letter. Even if it is acceptable by company standards.
> 
> If some guy I hired is working on my roof and his helper has piercings and/or tattoos all over which MAY scare my daughter, or make my wife nervous when I'm not home, he's off the job.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with your post 


I wouldnt have my specific clientel if i was heavily tattoed 
And had these ugly piercings like the ones what stretch there ears and all over there face 

My clientel are elderly and majority young families with young children


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Now hes getting a tattoo, yeah hes getting ink done
He asked for a 13 but they gave him 31


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You two done tongue bathing each other yet? I feel dirty.


Someone felt left out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brian C said:


> thank you. someone feels the same way as I do. Its when your working at an elderly old couples home, I think tattoos are inappropriate and should be covered over.


Of course that could depend on how elderly. I'm almost sixty and when I was a kid guys my parents age with tats were pretty common. They were mainly veterans who'd been in the Navy during WW2. So, someone in their eighties or older may be pretty comfortable seeing them. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

epretot said:


> I have employed many guys with tattoos. I think it is the content of the tat that makes me say no. I have been educated by several of these employees. Some of the image have deep significance to them as people. They often represent milestone, relationships, deaths, anniversaries, etc.
> 
> I would tend to not hire the guys with them on their face or neck. Not judging...but something about that specifically seem unprofessional. Don't really have a good reason.
> 
> Two of the friendliest men I have ever met had some crazy looking tats on their arms. They were consistently the favorite with my customers.


So i guess this guy is out ?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Nothing that a spray sock and a foggy set of goggles couldn't fix


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That guy's choice in a jacket would warn me off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what's it going to look like if he makes it to 85 ?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Brian C said:


> I guess i'm a like bit old fashioned with having my workers always wear white painters overalls and a clean presentation. They represent my business so I insist on a certain dress code on the job.
> Just had a young guy apply for a position with my company as a painter. Unfortunately he was covered in tattoo's with both arms covered all the way down to his wrists. I insisted he wear a long sleeved shirt during working hours and explained my dress code. He was agreeable and started work today.
> 
> What do you think about tattooed workers representing your business working at clients homes ?


 for me tattoos body piercings and dermal punches thats those disks in the ear lobes, and Nose rings. my answer would have been before I was retired. I would not hire them.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

eews said:


> I think some ink can be tasteful ( or alot if it's under clothing), but I think it's what the customer perceives it to be that can matter most.
> It's just part of the overall image you want to present to a customer.
> 
> And by extension, how does anyone feel about having any employee represent your company that has spiked blue hair and lip, nose and eye rings? Would that be in the same category as excessive ink?


Yep non hire!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

eews said:


> I think some ink can be tasteful ( or alot if it's under clothing), but I think it's what the customer perceives it to be that can matter most.
> It's just part of the overall image you want to present to a customer.
> 
> And by extension, how does anyone feel about having any employee represent your company that has spiked blue hair and lip, nose and eye rings? Would that be in the same category as excessive ink?


 :blink: Would'nt have an inkling!


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have any tattoos myself but I really like them. I would have no problems hiring someone with tattoos. If I didn't like them, would be another story. I've heard of business owners not hiring people because they smoke which I think is a bit much. I don't smoke myself but have no issues hiring someone that does.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Westview said:


> I don't have any tattoos myself but I really like them. I would have no problems hiring someone with tattoos. If I didn't like them, would be another story. I've heard of business owners not hiring people because they smoke which I think is a bit much. I don't smoke myself but have no issues hiring someone that does.


When I had my own business and had a few employees I had a standard that one had to meet to even think of working for me. zero tattoo that one could see. if your face looked like a pin cushion don't even bother asking for work. you smoked not hiring you. why? because I got cheaper heath insurance then if I had a smoker. Plus I made the one mistake of hiring some one and they were caught smoking on the job in a persons home. The employee represents you the company owner. they look like trash and junk what is the customer going to think? Yah tatts look cool in the biker world and on bad ass's but not were your working with the public and the word of mouth travels faster then you ever will. White pants white shirts. clean tidy an always yes sir and yes mama.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't mind if a guy has tats or smokes as long as he is a good dependable painter with common sense and manners.I would rather have a man with tats that is neat and clean looking than someone with pins in their nose and eyebrows.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> I don't mind if a guy has tats or smokes as long as he is a good dependable painter with common sense and manners.I would rather have a man with tats that is neat and clean looking than someone with pins in their nose and eyebrows.


geeze here i am agreeing with u again - gettin to be a damn habit. Manners, common sense, and ability come first with me. Follow my rules, which include no smoking in or near the house and do the work properly and we'll have no problems. If someone chooses to use their body as a canvas and pin-cushion that's they're choice, if they can do the job to the quality we expect and with respect to our customers then good on em.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I will never hire someone with a goatee.

Longer than mine!

Smokers tend to take more breaks, and kinda stink upon returning to an interior project.
I don't smoke, neither do my clients for the most part.
Tattoos are a grey area with me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I will never hire someone with a goatee.
> 
> Longer than mine!
> 
> ...


Just stick to comparing goatees. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Why would anyone want a rat on a job. I mean pets are great, but a RAT? That's just too bizarre. What would a customer think with a whole bunch of pet rats running around her house, I mean it's just not right......

what......?

oh.... *TATS*


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

First off I'd like to say that I cannot believe that I made it through all 5 pages of this thread. 

I agree with having nothing on the face or neck. Maybe one sleeve but not two. Image is everything. Yes its his choice to do so but its my customers choice to not hire ME. 

If there was a guy with a full sleeve in my home I sure wouldn't leave him alone. I might just tell him to get out if I wasn't able to stay.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I re-hired a guy that had worked with us about 7 years ago. He turned up on the job with ink on arms and legs, it was not there all that time ago. I do a lot of nursing home stuff with nuns, I am sure they will be less judgemental than me!

Trouble with this hire is, he is an awesome painter!!!!!!! Tats are not my thing, but really efficient painters are.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

All this talk about what people LOOK like.

Ya know what I think is REALLY disgusting, are GUM CHEWERS. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ya know what I think is REALLY disgusting, are GUM CHEWERS. :whistling2:


Now I got to draw the line right there Bill.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Repaintpro said:


> I re-hired a guy that had worked with us about 7 years ago. He turned up on the job with ink on arms and legs, it was not there all that time ago. I do a lot of nursing home stuff with nuns, I am sure they will be less judgemental than me!
> 
> Trouble with this hire is, he is an awesome painter!!!!!!! Tats are not my thing, but really efficient painters are.


I gotta kinda agree. If the guy comes in a paints up a storm with a great attitude, perfect lines and the whole yes ma'am no ma'am... Thats much better than a guy throwing crap around or stepping on the power cord while moving a tv. No matter how he looks.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

While we are at it, what about workers with shaved heads ? 

What a lovely combination of shaved head, tattoo's and smoking.

I have a bald head by the way, but wear my painters cap during work hours.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

GrantsPainting said:


> First off I'd like to say that I cannot believe that I made it through all 5 pages of this thread.
> 
> I agree with having nothing on the face or neck. Maybe one sleeve but not two. Image is everything. Yes its his choice to do so but its my customers choice to not hire ME.
> 
> If there was a guy with a full sleeve in my home I sure wouldn't leave him alone. I might just tell him to get out if I wasn't able to stay.


Little stereotyping perhaps ?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Little stereotyping perhaps ?


Gosh Brian C, I told you when you hired me that I had chemo every other week. Your a jurk dude. . .


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Repaintpro said:


> I re-hired a guy that had worked with us about 7 years ago. He turned up on the job with ink on arms and legs, it was not there all that time ago. I do a lot of nursing home stuff with nuns, I am sure they will be less judgemental than me!
> 
> Trouble with this hire is, he is an awesome painter!!!!!!! Tats are not my thing, but really efficient painters are.


One of the best mechanics a painting company could ask for and inked from neck to toes. My customers love him, great guy very polite and genuine human being. Has that gift of being able to see those little things on a job most of miss. As avid motorcycle riders and veterans my crews have always been pretty much heavily inked up. I've had zero problems in any type of environment we have worked. My friend and great employee DJ would be the first guy to help you out in a heartbeat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Brian C said:


> While we are at it, what about workers with shaved heads ?


Fire em. Nothing good can come from a bald painter. :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nick, its not the ink or the bald heads that gall me. . . its beards! 





I would not hire anybody with beards (except WisePainter). Beards make people think of Santa Claus and every one knows if you re-arrange the letters in Santa you get Satan. Thus people with beards are all devil worshippers. Id fire Satan Caws on the right quickly if I. were you Nick. Just sayin. . . . :whistling2:


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

My oldest son (works for me)has two tats on his lower arms.One is his moms birthdate in roman numerals the other is the Green Bay Packer G.Two very righteous tatoos,but I have to admit I hope he does not go overboard as some people do with too many.I feel there may be some people that would judge but I think most of the population is in touch enough to know that these days tatoos dont make you a dirtball.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've noticed that people with tattoos don't bathe very often...and thus don't smell too good.

Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards, stirring the PT pot since Dec 2010.

Despite my earlier, less-than-positive comments about painters with ink, we had one tattooed painter who worked with us for several years. The tattoos weren't visible with our normal work uniform, so it wasn't a problem. I don't know the extent of the ink, because she never showed them to me.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I've noticed that people with tattoos don't bathe very often...and thus don't smell too good.
> 
> Anyone else notice that?


Have you seen the prices on soap and razors lately?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally...I have "old man smell" , but that's not my fault.

You'd think they could invent some kinda soap for us older people, that would get rid of that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nick, its not the ink or the bald heads that gall me. . . its beards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, someone who speaks the truth. :thumbup:

and they spread their evil thoughts through subversive posts on internet trade forums.

But ya gotta watch it, some are disguised as so called "greenies"

some even have ill behaving toupees.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I've noticed that people with tattoos don't bathe very often...and thus don't smell too good.
> 
> Anyone else notice that?


so true! ever since I got my first tattoo I reduced my bathing to once every 2 weeks. I don't have a clue why, must have been the tattoo.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Scotiadawg said:


> Little stereotyping perhaps ?


Yes it is. I play the odds. Go to a prison, You'll see tons of tats. Go to a professional office, you wont see that. 

When you put a tat on your face or neck you say something to the world. It sounds like "I never want to look like a productive member of society" or "Screw everybody, I don't care what you think" and "Don't hire me for a professorial job because I cant look the part"

I have a tat myself but I was smart enough to put it in a place that could be covered if I so needed it to be.

I serve a very conservative part of the country and it would hurt my business. Actually it did once. Im not into hurting my pocketbook just because somebody else wanted to be a rebel.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GrantsPainting said:


> Yes it is. I play the odds. Go to a prison, You'll see tons of tats. Go to a professional office, you wont see that.
> 
> When you put a tat on your face or neck you say something to the world. It sounds like "I never want to look like a productive member of society" or "Screw everybody, I don't care what you think" and "Don't hire me for a professorial job because I cant look the part"
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree that any kind of personal presentation can cause many people to feel uncomfortable about allowing you in their homes. 

prejudices and bigotry are like that.

Don't you wish we all could be judged by our character and performance ?

BTW, the only reason why the tatted folks are in jail and the white collars are not is NOT because of what they did, but because of who they hired as lawyers.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Man, if I didn't hire people with ink, that would significantly shrink the applicant pool. Maybe in the "heartland" people don't have visible ink, (face and neck ink is still a little weird- too prison-y for me) but here in New England, there is a tattoo shop on every corner, and plenty of "professionals" have sleeves and other noticeable ink.

Some people might not like it, but they see it every day, so most just don't have much to say about it, because their kids and all their kids' friends are covered in ink. Especially the newly returned veterans, they love the ink. And I will hire them, ink or no ink. :yes:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have three very tasteful tats and I have thought about getting another.I really don't think I have ever lost a job because of them,I do bathe regularly though.Only one shows with my shirt on.An eagle on my right forearm.Each one of my tats has meaning to me.If I don't get hired because of my eagle tat, I don't want to do the job anyway.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

nogg said:


> the other is the Green Bay Packer G.


Thats a firing offense right there! :jester:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> I have three very tasteful tats and I have thought about getting another.I really don't think I have ever lost a job because of them,I do bathe regularly though.Only one shows with my shirt on.An eagle on my right forearm.Each one of my tats has meaning to me.If I don't get hired because of my eagle tat, I don't want to do the job anyway.


:thumbsup: i know a minister who has a tattoo on his forearm. i don't think he is any less trusted or respected because of it. prejudice and bigotry are learned, education, hopefully , may eradicate it. I don't have high hopes for that in my lifetime because these stupid notions are usually taught and ingrained from an early age. Wasn''t that long ago that many people thought all painters were drunks.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> One of the best mechanics a painting company could ask for and inked from neck to toes. My customers love him, great guy very polite and genuine human being. Has that gift of being able to see those little things on a job most of miss. As avid motorcycle riders and veterans my crews have always been pretty much heavily inked up. I've had zero problems in any type of environment we have worked. My friend and great employee DJ would be the first guy to help you out in a heartbeat.


 You could always remove the 1st two letters off your companys name hence " inkpainting":whistling2:


----------



## valuepro (Mar 21, 2010)

I have tattoos and obvious ones at that including one on my wrist and one on my neck. When I quote, however I cover them up with my jacket out of consideration for my customers. 

Although first impressions do matter, at the end of the day its the quality of work and the price that matter to the customers so if they like you and are happy with what you have done for them tattoo's should not be a concern. I haven't had any yet.

A couple customers have asked me about my tattoos but just out of curiosity because they have them too.

As an employer I have hired both clean shaved and long haired tattoo's guys and honestly it comes down to their skill and their attitude.

Like someone else said though, I would hire a non-smoking tattoo wielding painter over a smoking clean shaven painter any day.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats a firing offense right there! :jester:


 Yeah,if he were to cross the border to the south or the west looking for work he may have a tough go of it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

nogg said:


> Yeah,if he were to cross the border to the south or the west looking for work he may have a tough go of it.


well know fact that 'mericans arent as tolerant as us Canadians anyway !:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nick, its not the ink or the bald heads that gall me. . . its beards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been keeping a nice groomed beard for the last year or so.

All the earlier potus had beards. They are making a come back.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have been keeping a nice groomed beard for the last year or so.
> 
> All the earlier potus had beards. They are making a come back.


so are musaches. anyone notice that or is it just me?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> so are musaches. anyone notice that or is it just me?


Leave the mustaches for the cops.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Leave the mustaches for the cops.


Hey Sean, I. mustache you a question. . .


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey Sean, I. mustache you a question. . .


cripes you're gettin as bad as old Mudbone !:notworthy:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Leave the mustaches for the cops.


Or the **** stars is Ron Jeremy....lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Facial hair? As long as it's clean and somewhat groomed that wouldn't be an issue for me at all. 

As for tattoos, as many have already mentioned, it would be a matter of where and how much that might make me think twice about hiring a someone with them. Out of sight or even confined to the arms no problem - once they start up around the neck and onto the face it would become an issue. Subject matter would be an issue if they were visible and of an offensive nature.

I made it to age 58 before getting my first one so it will likely outlive me. Around here it would likely get me work if people were to see it. Thirty miles south and it would be a different story. 

Short side story - Our son was 18 when he got his first Tattoo. He designed it himself (a scorpion) and had it before we even knew about it. It's on his back, between his shoulder blades, so no big deal. A few years later he came to us to tell us he wanted to get a second one. We weren't too thrilled but hey, he's an adult. He then asked us what the exact date was that he was legally adopted by us: the tattoo he wanted to get was our last name and that date done on his chest over his heart. It was tough for either Jan or me to put up too much of an argument about that one.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> cripes you're gettin as bad as old Mudbone !:notworthy:


No bones about it!


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Placement, context, and attitude make all the difference with tats. Of course a cross on the arm is totally fine. A nude women... not so fine. Tear drop under the eye... not acceptable. USMC in a visible place... totally cool.



Scotiadawg said:


> well know fact that 'mericans arent as tolerant as us Canadians anyway !:whistling2::thumbsup:





Scotiadawg said:


> Little stereotyping perhaps ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think people without tattoos perceive those with them as somewhat arrogant and perhaps even a little narcissistic. Its similar to personalized license plates, or people who turn their cubicles into museums of their personal lives.

I don't have any tattoos. It's not that I don't like them, but rather I don't have any particular design, tribute, or prophetic saying in mind that I would want to commit to.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I think people without tattoos perceive those with them as somewhat arrogant and perhaps even a little narcissistic. Its similar to personalized license plates, or people who turn their cubicles into museums of their personal lives.
> 
> I don't have any tattoos. It's not that I don't like them, but rather I don't have any particular design, tribute, or prophetic saying in mind that I would want to commit to.


I agree. I had a roommate who was a tattoo artist, and we hung out a lot, both at home and at his shop. I have seen about 100 tattoos done. Somehow, I made it out without ever getting any ink. I like tattoos, Like CApainter, I just can't commit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I think people without tattoos perceive those with them as somewhat arrogant and perhaps even a little narcissistic. Its similar to personalized license plates, or people who turn their cubicles into museums of their personal lives.
> 
> I don't have any tattoos. It's not that I don't like them, but rather I don't have any particular design, tribute, or prophetic saying in mind that I would want to commit to.


I think this sums it up. I also think that there are a lot of variables and ppl either like tats for a variety of reasons or they don't for an equal amount of reasons. I have a few tattoos none are below the bicep and do not feel I ever lost a job over them.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

judge not lest....... comin close yet to the hammer Bill ?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> It's not that I don't like them, but rather I don't have any particular design, tribute, or prophetic saying in mind that I would want to commit to.


I'm second guessing that tramp I got stamp now. :blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a long-running joke here, that I have "where's waldo" tattooed on the back side of my testicles.
I think it's pretty funny..but it's one of those "you had to have been there" funnies.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I have a long-running joke here, that I have "where's waldo" tattooed on the back side of my testicles.
> I think it's pretty funny..but it's one of those "you had to have been there" funnies.


yeah, guess so, sounds kinda nutty to me:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> yeah, guess so, sounds kinda nutty to me:whistling2:


Poor mudbone.
he really needs to be here 24/7, or he's just gonna miss out on everything.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> Your 100% right ... image is everything and you could lose that image real fast if you hired the wrong person. *That's why a background check is important to me, i also find that ho love the fact we do this*
> 
> And yes i agree a distasteful tattoo won't help your image. My are upper arm and most of my crew are woman with no tats
> 
> ...


A person with a criminal history only means that they got caught committing a crime. A clean record doesn't mean a person doesn't use drugs, steal or do illegal activities. Look at all the contractors that work without a state license. How many painting contractors pay guys cash? Illegal - right?

Ok, so you find out that a guy was busted for drugs when he was 23 y/o and he is now 35 y/o... or he drove without car insurance and got caught... or he was involved in a domestic dispute with his wacko girlfriend... what does it prove? Is he a threat to a customer? Probably not! 

How many people do drugs, drive drunk, get into domestic disputes, steal and never get caught? Answer - tons! Now what about the people that learned from their mistakes? They are not worthy of a job? So someone with a clean record is a moot point.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MuraCoat said:


> A person with a criminal history only means that they got caught committing a crime. A clean record doesn't mean a person doesn't use drugs, steal or do illegal activities. Look at all the contractors that work without a state license. How many painting contractors pay guys cash? Illegal - right?
> 
> Ok, so you find out that a guy was busted for drugs when he was 23 y/o and he is now 35 y/o... or he drove without car insurance and got caught... or he was involved in a domestic dispute with his wacko girlfriend... what does it prove? Is he a threat to a customer? Probably not!
> 
> How many people do drugs, drive drunk, get into domestic disputes, steal and never get caught? Answer - tons! Now what about the people that learned from their mistakes? They are not worthy of a job? So someone with a clean record is a moot point.


A clean record maybe moot as far as how a worker performs, but its a qualifier non the less. If anything, its an indicator that a person knows how to avoid situations that can get them into trouble. 

For example, a person who has received a DUI, has demonstrated a reckless behavior that can be quantified by his arrest record, regardless of his excellent driving skills. Are you going to trust him driving one of your vehicles over someone that has never got a DUI?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The background check is a subjective measure- There are convictions I would not even bother to ask about, because they would disqualify, like sex crimes, theft, violence, etc, but if was for dumb stuff (if you look far back enough I have a loitering in the third degree charge from when I was 18, which equals bleachers + beer!) I can make a judgment call.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

CApainter said:


> A clean record maybe moot as far as how a worker performs, but its a qualifier non the less. If anything, its an indicator that a person knows how to avoid situations that can get them into trouble.
> 
> For example, a person who has received a DUI, has demonstrated a reckless behavior that can be quantified by his arrest record, regardless of his excellent driving skills. Are you going to trust him driving one of your vehicles over someone that has never got a DUI?


Years ago we were painting a local bank. Like I said we ride bikes and few of my crew and another subs crew all rode in a particular bike club. This club was pretty well known and these guys were very heavily tattooed and long hair freaks as I like to say. Well a big theft occurred in the job and we were all called into office along with the GC. They were accusing us but in so many words they didn't want to come right and say it was a profile thing due tour looks.

Long story short they caught the guy he happened to be the neatness short haired well dressed boss on the site. I don't buy into any BS about looks make anyone out to be a probable criminal or trouble maker. As for DUI just because a guy hasn't got caught doesn't mean it won't happen.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I have a long-running joke here, that I have "where's waldo" tattooed on the back side of my testicles.
> I think it's pretty funny..but it's one of those "you had to have been there" funnies.


The apostrophe is really important in a situation like this. It means the difference between "your nuts" and "you're nuts".


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> A clean record maybe moot as far as how a worker performs, but its a qualifier non the less. If anything, its an indicator that a person knows how to avoid situations that can get them into trouble.
> 
> For example, a person who has received a DUI, has demonstrated a reckless behavior that can be quantified by his arrest record, regardless of his excellent driving skills. Are you going to trust him driving one of your vehicles over someone that has never got a DUI?


A clean records indicates that one never got caught or is a perfect citizen - lol 

In reality, a DUI is not really black and white... However, on paper regarding a job, a DUI is black & white. But that is not fair really! What were the details of the DUI? Drinking on the job DUI? or Out with friends and .01 over the limit? See my point?

Honestly, when I was in my 20's, I drove home every weekend over the limit, I just never got caught (I never drove drunk while on the job - as a matter of fact, I don't drink on the job period). And I maintain a perfect driving record! Maybe because when I was drunk, I drove without creating attention to myself like speeding or something dumb! And I have been driving for over 25 years!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MuraCoat said:


> A person with a criminal history only means that they got caught committing a crime. A clean record doesn't mean a person doesn't use drugs, steal or do illegal activities. Look at all the contractors that work without a state license. How many painting contractors pay guys cash?


Lets just look at the liability issue here. Lets face it, we work in people's HOMES. God forbid something happens with an employee on a job. You could find yourself before a judge, knowing your guy had a criminal history, with the only thing to say but "he was a great painter".  

There comes a point where we have to take some responsibility for the people we bring into the homes of our customers. They TRUST us to do the right thing.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Lets just look at the liability issue here. Lets face it, we work in people's HOMES. God forbid something happens with an employee on a job. You could find yourself before a judge, knowing your guy had a criminal history, with the only thing to say but "he was a great painter".
> 
> There comes a point where we have to take some responsibility for the people we bring into the homes of our customers. They TRUST us to do the right thing.


Exactly. I think the other point that this raises is that there might be different standards depending on the type painting company. For commercial/industrial work, things like tats, piercing, beards, etc. may not be such a big deal. For NC residential, they may become an issue. I think the most likely market for them to have an impact is high-end residential repaints.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Lets just look at the liability issue here. Lets face it, we work in people's HOMES. God forbid something happens with an employee on a job. *You could find yourself before a judge, knowing your guy had a criminal history,* with the only thing to say but "he was a great painter".
> 
> *There comes a point where we have to take some responsibility for the people we bring into the homes of our customers.* They TRUST us to do the right thing.


If you yourself didn't steal anything, and there is no proof that you stole anything, why would you go before a judge? Isn't that why companies are bonded? 

'No criminal record' doesn't mean 'No theft will happen on the job' by a painter with a clean slate.

In your mind you will feel more comfortable doing a background check. That is all it proves.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Years ago we were painting a local bank. Like I said we ride bikes and few of my crew and another subs crew all rode in a particular bike club. This club was pretty well known and these guys were very heavily tattooed and long hair freaks as I like to say. Well a big theft occurred in the job and we were all called into office along with the GC. They were accusing us but in so many words they didn't want to come right and say it was a profile thing due tour looks.
> 
> Long story short they caught the guy he happened to be the neatness short haired well dressed boss on the site. I don't buy into any BS about looks make anyone out to be a probable criminal or trouble maker.* As for DUI just because a guy hasn't got caught doesn't mean it won't happen. *


It can happen to anyone coming home from a wedding or a birthday party.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MuraCoat said:


> 'No criminal record' doesn't mean 'No theft will happen on the job' by a painter with a clean slate.


Agreed. BUT, say a customer misplaces something, thinks one of your guys did it and finds out during the investigation that you have a guy with criminal history. 

My question is this: WHY open yourself up to that liability? WHY let something like that be known to the public and your customer base? A company's reputation can be destroyed in an instant in a situation like this, IMHO. 

I'm not saying its right or wrong, as I know people CAN change. But the worlds not fair and its not my job to be a social advocate. I'm just a business man.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MuraCoat said:


> A clean records indicates that one never got caught or is a perfect citizen - lol


Yes, last time I checked, a clean record means you didn't get caught:blink:. And BTW, no one said a person without a record is perfect, maybe better at evading trouble, but not perfect. All I know is, I wouldn't want the shleplock that's not wise enough to stay out of trouble. 



MC said:


> In reality, a DUI is not really black and white... However, on paper regarding a job, a DUI is black & white. But that is not fair really! What were the details of the DUI? Drinking on the job DUI? or Out with friends and .01 over the limit? See my point?


 Who cares. They got caught. That's the point.



MC said:


> Honestly, when I was in my 20's, I drove home every weekend over the limit, I just never got caught (I never drove drunk while on the job - as a matter of fact, I don't drink on the job period). And I maintain a perfect driving record! Maybe because when I was drunk, I drove without creating attention to myself like speeding or something dumb! And I have been driving
> for over 25 years!


Great! You're hired!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

great hijack yall ! :notworthy: smooth as butter change from tats to records !:thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> great hijack yall ! :notworthy: smooth as butter change from tats to records !:thumbsup:


True story 

A couple of years ago I finally was keen to take the plunge to hire my first worker from our main painters association

Anyway finally take the plunge the head guy who handles the apprentices organised a young guy to start : ) 
I was very excited finally taking the big step 

Anyway young guy didnt drive so I picked him up from my local train station no problems for me to do

Now I know you shouldn't judge people but I do and my gut instinct which I do have a big gut lol so I also have 
Good instincts . Anyway the guy got into the car I said Gday I'm Ben put my hand out to shake hands 
Upon shaking hands I noticed he had three dots tattooed in the web of his hand ??????? 

Within meeting this guy felt edgy and when he started talking he just had some anger in his voice ???? Ok I thought 

Anyway we start work seems like a cocky young prick working away we stop for smoko 

Having a chat and I said to him so have you been painting long ? He said no and then paused and said I used to ???
Then he goes to me but I shouldn't tell you what I used to do ??????? 

So of course I asked what did you used to do ?? He told me he was recruited into the triads the Asian gang 
Hence the tattoo three dots forming a triangle and he then said he has done time 

I'm like oh ok and I told him this job we are working at today the owners husband and wife are both detectives 
And the tenants renting the house are also in the police force three coppers renting the house a chopper pilot 
And two detectives 

I couldn't believe it as I offer my clients the clean Image plus a selling point I also have a clean record and have had the check done 

But here I was with a triad member who has done time lol painting a copers place lol couldn't believe it 

I cut the day short and the guy is asking me if we are leaving early because of him I said no i just have to see my accountant 

That arfternoon I rang the association asked to speak to the head guy from recruitment I said 

Thanks for so and so was there anything you should of told me about him ? They said no lol
I said are you sure ? They said no then I told them he is an x triad member plus has done time I said you can now update his file lol then I said make it worse the job I was at is owned and tenanted by police officers 

Then he told me that the guy did have a record of anger management 

I said thanks for the heads up lol 

I


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NOTHING the matter with going with your gut OR being judgmental.

with or without body decor, people still give off vibes. Sometimes those decorations get in the way of an honest gut feeling.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone else getting the pop up ad with this thread asking if you've ever been arrested and showing the mug shots of two guys? One has tats all over his face.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

RH said:


> Anyone else getting the pop up ad with this thread asking if you've ever been arrested and showing the mug shots of two guys? One has tats all over his face.


I wish they'd take down that photo of me! Jeeez, a little privacy please.:no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

GrantsPainting said:


> I wish they'd take down that photo of me! Jeeez, a little privacy please.:no:


That reminds me of the time that a friend of mine was asked for a character reference for me. His comment was, "He's never had a conviction upheld at appeal."


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

good post Ben. First impressions on employees are to be acted upon. He would have been a non starter for me.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> good post Ben. First impressions on employees are to be acted upon. He would have been a non starter for me.



G'day Brian 

Mate I was so excited even nervous lol my first Date : p couldn't believe it all the time the recruitment guy called me to take on an apprentice and that's what I got a triad member lol
Took me a year for me to give it another go lol this time I got an Anglo Aussie he could paint 

But it turned out he was a piss head a cone head had to let him go a shame as he was a great painter 
But that doesn't mean **** always out of money always late plus driving unlicensed 

I would rather a crap painter who can learn than a dead beat who can paint 


As my clientele is 100% domestic work plus 100% local image is everything as is doing a good job 

i can be out with my family
And bump into a client plus any one of my clients I am happy to sit down and have a coffee or cup of tea with 
My clients are elderly lot of them are widowed and my other clients are young families with kids I have awsome clients 
And it's because I choose my clients : ) as much as clients choose the tradesman my clientele base 
Over the last 13yrs are from me choosing who I want to work for not the other way around 

So I have created my own perfect clientele that suits my needs 

I have no competion because I have chosen my clientele and there referals are like minded people and in return 
want Ben The Painter : ) 

As a fellow Dulux Acredited Painter like yourself I think that adds to what I sell to my clients : )
In my work I'm not just selling the painting I'm selling the relationship to My customer and that is huge


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RH said:


> Anyone else getting the pop up ad with this thread asking if you've ever been arrested and showing the mug shots of two guys? One has tats all over his face.





GrantsPainting said:


> I wish they'd take down that photo of me! Jeeez, a little privacy please.:no:


You are a handsome lad!!


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Funny, but sad how we often judge people by appearance..but its the first impression.

I know and have worked with men here who look like tramps (in the British sense!) Untidy, unshaven, their 15 year old eastate car (or is it station wagon??) smothered in paint, rust roof racks etc..but they have been the finest and most talented painters..

I have worked with others who dress smart, always clean shaven, groomed etc, nice shiny new-ish van..full of charm and are absolute rogues, cowboys...

They are the ones who often win the jobs though..

But if you went to see a dentist, and he came out with blood all over his tunic would you feel safe in his hands?..would you use him?..course not...no matter how cheap he was.

As for Tatts...I aint got any, I dont like pain!!...here in the UK we now have people walking around with scribble around their wrists or stars on their arms and neck, ' 'tribal' stuff...or mandarin etchings down there arms...thousand of them, all thinking they look 'individual'..hmmmmm.....

Some tatts are works of art and should be admired...and then some.

Would I employ someone with a sleeve..sure, if I liked them and they were good tradesmen...someone with HATE stamped on his forehead or KILL on his knuckles...no, its sends out the wrong messages, and I would wonder what impression they were trying to make on me..scare me maybe 'keep away, Im hard'?....they could be good men, but its going to scare the hell out of little old ladies etc..

But live and let live yeh...you dont hear of people with tatts discussing others who dont have ink do you..?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think they get what an accredited painter is, Ben ! 

Clean image and the highest professional service is what we aspire to. Oh, and we charge the homeowners more for our clean cut presentation.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cockney Geezer said:


> Funny, but sad how we often judge people by appearance..but its the first impression.
> Some tatts are works of art and should be admired...and then some.


Uhhh... sorry. I don't think you'll fit our needs. 

Next please.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

But he can cut great lines....


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

OK after reading all the post on tattoos, company image, background checks i have a question ...

You say you wouldn't hire a painter with sleeves , bad image for your professional company 

but what if you go bid a job and the ho is covered with tattoos? Would you tell them that you can't paint his house because it would be a BAD image for your company? 

just wondered because a lot of our customers have tattoos, beards and what if they had a criminal record would you turn it down? 

Do you judge your customers by looks?

Practise what you preach :notworthy:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> OK after reading all the post on tattoos, company image, background checks i have a question ...
> 
> You say you wouldn't hire a painter with sleeves , bad image for your professional company
> 
> ...


 Yes repent and repaint!:yes:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Yes repent and repaint!:yes:


Repent and repaint florida :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> But he can cut great lines....


So very wrong...so very funny!!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

If I didn't like the look of a potential client, I would charge more. It really comes down to my assessment of whether they will give me grief when painting their house. That is not race motivated by the way.

I recently turned down a 15k interior because the woman smoked and the house stank.

Oh, I should add, that if I am doing an estimate for a customer that I like, I will charge a bit less to win the job.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VsF8sCGec


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VsF8sCGec


might want to try reposting that link CD:thumbsup: oops NOW it works !


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VsF8sCGec


Gday CD


Nice telecaster : ) guitar thread awsome : ) 


These are my babies


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I've mentioned, I never had an inkling (pun intended) to get a tat. And let me ask those with them, why do you have 'em.

Sure, for some it is a way to permanently commemorate an event, a person, or other part of your life, but don't others have 'em for sheer decoration?

But is there a more complex reason for permanently decorating your body with decorative art? 

I'd some some honest reasons, because as I said, I've never even considered doing it and it is a foreign concept to me. (and just because it's foreign to me, don't mean I ill judge it)

And I know at least one person's reason will be, "because I was hammered and it seemed like a good idea at the time" :whistling2:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> OK after reading all the post on tattoos, company image, background checks i have a question ...
> 
> You say you wouldn't hire a painter with sleeves , bad image for your professional company
> 
> ...


Its not about judging people. Its about a professional company image to to everybody. Not just to bikers but to old judgmental women too! Its about having an image that MOST can accept. Its about getting hired for more jobs and turned down for less. Its not about practicing what you preach, or who you are as a person. Its not about standing up for a cause. Its not about the principle of the matter. Its not about who is the better person at heart. Its not about only serving non-judgmental people.
ITS ABOUT RUNNING A PAINTING BUSINESS!! And we all know that is harder than it looks. 

Now if you live in Cali or some other extremely liberal area, then do what your area will tolerate.
If you have a business to run, you might want to look at how you can be able to charge more and get more customers by looking more professional. 

That is unless YOUR too judgmental to do the old ladies house that doesn't like tattoos of naked women and tear drops under eyes. So is it her that you judge? or is she judging you? The answer is that it doesn't matter. If you cant do her job without peeping out a swear word, and then down the road to the biker and make him happy too... Then you have no business owning a business.

PS It really comes down to the context of the tattoo more than the placement.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

daArch said:


> As I've mentioned, I never had an inkling (pun intended) to get a tat. And let me ask those with them, why do you have 'em.
> 
> Sure, for some it is a way to permanently commemorate an event, a person, or other part of your life, but don't others have 'em for sheer decoration?
> 
> ...


I have three.On my right forearm I have an American Bald Eagle....it represents my father that died serving our country.On my right bicep I have a hatching eagle that represents my son being born. The last one is on my left shoulder it's a Tasmanian Devil that represents a wilder, free time in my youth that I will never have again.They all have meaning to me and no,I wasn't hammered when I got any of them.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

daArch said:


> As I've mentioned, I never had an inkling (pun intended) to get a tat. And let me ask those with them, why do you have 'em.
> 
> Sure, for some it is a way to permanently commemorate an event, a person, or other part of your life, but don't others have 'em for sheer decoration?
> 
> ...


Growing up I never considered or was totally against getting one, just wasn't worth the risk of getting sick over. I warmed up to the idea in my late twenties but still had no reason to get one. After I had my daughter I spent about 2+ years thinking about it. When she was born she had a heart defect which nearly stopped my heart when we found out. She was on medication for about a year and it healed with no ongoing issues. After that I decided I would get one, so I spent another year asking around for good places, doing my homework and finding a reputable business. One weekend we were on the way to a NH beach area and we passed by one I recognized from numerous recommendations. So we pulled in and I got it. That was 3 years ago and I still look at in now and then and smile. I love my baby girl!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdaniels said:


> The last one is on my left shoulder it's a Tasmanian Devil


Thanks. Now I can finally use the panda I use as my business logo. :thumbup:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> OK after reading all the post on tattoos, company image, background checks i have a question ...
> 
> You say you wouldn't hire a painter with sleeves , bad image for your professional company
> 
> ...


Here is the rub of it. We make judgments of people all the time. doing work for some one who is paying me money is 100% different then me paying some one to represent me my company my name. Big time apples to oranges. and if some one is pin cushion faced could set off a metal detector from all the body piercings and has more tattoos then the tattoo freak at the freak show wants to work for me. NOPE! Not in a million years. if same freak wanted his house painted no problem his money is a s green and the next persons.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks. Now I can finally use the panda I use as my business logo. :thumbup:


Just make sure it's a purple one if you really want the chicks to dig it. 

BTW - Glad to see ya back!


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

So if I tattoo my logo on my chest and then my phone number real big on my back...
Do I have to wear a white shirt?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Are these ok?












:cowboy:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Who has the painttalk logo tattoo?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Underdog said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes for the freak show!


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Underdog said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is Disturbing


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> :cowboy:


I really hope that us photoshopped. Or something that is cool when your 20 but annoying when your 40.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

nogg said:


> That is Disturbing


zip it ... i don't want to hear crap from you :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Who has the painttalk logo tattoo?


Better be a tramp stamp.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

How much does that hurt when you catch it the wrong way, like we all have on our jackets...:blink:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I really hope that us photoshopped. Or something that is cool when your 20 but annoying when your 40.


 
Ding ding ding... we have a winner... it's photoshopped.


:cowboy:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> How much does that hurt when you catch it the wrong way, like we all have on our jackets...:blink:


I was thinking more like my fly.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I read up on it. The tongue is really split. The hardware is photoshopped in. Ive got a job for her... NOT


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

If she really did have the hardware on her tongue.. could you imagine dating her and always having to turn away her part of the foreplay?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> I read up on it. The tongue is really split. The hardware is photoshopped in. Ive got a job for her... NOT


Oh how I wish I could unknow that. I sure thought it was all PS.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Bumped up for another recent thread.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Bumped up for another recent thread.


This one was really missing the long haïr part!!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Who has the painttalk logo tattoo?


I will get one but I will need more bacon than PT can afford to pay me.


----------



## Jeff Trimworx Inc. (Feb 21, 2014)

I own a finish carpentry company, myself as well as my brother are covered in tattoos. Sleeves hands both sets of knuckles, neck, and face. I have them on my head as well. People are drawn to us when we talk and our knowledge of what we do. Big difference between a worker with knowledge, work ethic and professionalism. People pay contractors for what their hands and minds produce not what their hands look like. We have no issues with tattoos and we meet between 5-10 clients per week. It actually helps because were easy to remember and often change peoples perspectives on the tattooed community.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I will get one but I will need more bacon than PT can afford to pay me.


That's only because the mods are overpaid in it (slackers).


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeff Trimworx Inc. said:


> I own a finish carpentry company, myself as well as my brother are covered in tattoos. Sleeves hands both sets of knuckles, neck, and face. I have them on my head as well. People are drawn to us when we talk and our knowledge of what we do. Big difference between a worker with knowledge, work ethic and professionalism. People pay contractors for what their hands and minds produce not what their hands look like. We have no issues with tattoos and we meet between 5-10 clients per week. It actually helps because were easy to remember and often change peoples perspectives on the tattooed community.


I get the whole individualistic aspect of tattoos, but we're not a tribal culture that identifies our societal status with tattoos. Therefore, I don't understand why there is a need to re educate our society to accept that having tattoos crawling up ones neck is merely a sign of expression and not intimidation. 

Just like thug pants dropped below ones ass are, and forever will be, representative of the "gangsta" culture, so too will neck and face tattoos continue to represent prison culture. I'm sure you guys are the salt of the Earth with amazing talents, but I would bet most people in American society, would agree you made a bad decision.


----------

